

Ask HN: Cheap AdWords for a startup? - smikeyev

Are there any good examples of really cheap (like $0.05-01 per click) working Google AdWords ads for a startup these days that have a good conversion rate?
======
sjs382
Well, your ad position is determined based on your bid amount and your quality
score.

Your quality score is based on ad text, keywords, landing page quality, bounce
rate, and other factors.

So, I'm not sure what you're asking for (cheap keywords?), but it doesn't work
like that...

------
LanceHaynie
It's going to be hard to find a CPC rate in the pennies as well as get good
conversion rates. However, one thing you could do is target a smaller market.

For instance if you are selling a product marketed to auto body shops; start
with say Dallas vs. the entire US.

------
cm2012
If someone had a profitable niche with low CPC in adwords, they wouldn't share
it.

------
alain94040
Target a poor country, not the US. That will cut down your CPC dramatically.

